# Desktops!!!!



## Androo (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey, here is a forum where you can post pictures of your desktop w/ your dock.
Here is mine:


----------



## Trip (Jul 16, 2002)

Your desktop looks kinda opaque.


----------



## Androo (Jul 16, 2002)

here is mine:


----------



## xoot (Jul 16, 2002)

What is that penguin doing there?


----------



## Androo (Jul 16, 2002)

It's an icon, I just added a bunch of spaces to the name. Hahaha, i think it's kool.
Lets see your desktop!
This somehow interests me.


----------



## mfhaque (Jul 16, 2002)

here's my desktop with a wallpaper 

http://screenshots.haque.net/screenshots/view/730/


----------



## Androo (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow, you have 3 hardrives????
programming? r u good at it??????
Hey, lets see some more of ur desktops!


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 16, 2002)

Nothin big here..

desktop


----------



## Androo (Jul 16, 2002)

How did u get it to say Finder at the top right? that's an os 9 feature! kool!


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 16, 2002)

It's a 3rd party application that you can get from versiontracker.
It's called ASM and you can get it by clicking on this link


----------



## xoot (Jul 16, 2002)

Androo: I need that icon... I would love to have a penguin like that on my desktop.


----------



## voice- (Jul 16, 2002)

Androo: Command(Apple)+Shift+3 takes a picture, Grab isn't needed


----------



## Androo (Jul 17, 2002)

Kool! Thanks! that's awesome, i never knew that! that's a kool sound, i love os x!
Oh yeah, i'll send in that icon, ok?
here it is (it is a picture file but i put the icon on it)


----------



## xoot (Jul 17, 2002)

Just put the .icns file in a zip file.

Also, that icon matches your opaque desktop.


----------



## Androo (Jul 17, 2002)

nvm, i can't 
i kno the website to download whole bunch of icons though (including that penguin!!!!!)!!!!!!!!!!!!
it is 
http://macmotiva.rocks.it/
it's really kool,  desktop themes, mac os x themes (including windows xp, classic, and Jaguar!), icons, and other cool os x things!
Check it out!


----------



## Nick(blastic) (Jul 17, 2002)

Here's mine (from far away)

http://www.blastic.com/images/faraway.JPG

anyone know where i can snag a copy of ichat?


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 17, 2002)

There's no point in getting iChat as it only works in 10.2


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jul 20, 2002)

hey nick, nice mod of your older style Apple Studio Display


----------



## Androo (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nick(blastic) _
> *Here's mine (from far away)
> 
> http://www.blastic.com/images/faraway.JPG
> ...



Hahahhaa, i LOVE the empty coke bottles on the floor. That display on the left is pretty kool. iChat is only for 10.2, it will only work on it.


----------



## Nick(blastic) (Jul 21, 2002)

thanks for the info, save me a lot of time lol.  LOOKING FORWARD TO JAGUAR!


----------



## hazmat (Jul 23, 2002)

Here's mine.  I like it clean. 

http://www.e-this.net/stuff/desktop.jpg


----------



## Androo (Jul 24, 2002)

WoW! where's your HD????


----------



## hazmat (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Androo52 _
> *WoW! where's your HD???? *



In the Finder.


----------



## macidiot (Jul 24, 2002)

usually my hard drive's and trash icons are different, but I am making a os x screen shot site... 

so here is my desktop... both monitors...


----------



## Snowball (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Androo52 _
> *WoW! where's your HD???? *




He/she checked the option in Finder Prefs to hide Hard Drives from the desktop.


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Here's Mine...


----------



## Androo (Jul 25, 2002)

Hey, i've updated my desktop, it looks soo much different. I find it VERY messy!
There are sooo many files on the desktop, you wouldn't believe it!
Check it out:


----------



## Androo (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *Androo: Command(Apple)+Shift+3 takes a picture, Grab isn't needed *



I just noticed that on your desktop there is WarcraftIII.dmg!
Usually that isn't on the cd! There is an installer on the cd.....


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jul 28, 2002)

Don't cha think this looks Pretty FUNKY?! 

http://idisk.mac.com/bo_Selecta/Public/desktop-luna.jpg

Neyo


----------



## Androo (Jul 28, 2002)

Holy sh*t how'd u do that? It's like Mac OS XP or something! kool!


----------



## Nick(blastic) (Jul 28, 2002)

very crazy indeed.  probably just a bunch of ram munching apps. i dont think its build into the os, lol


----------



## Trip (Jul 28, 2002)

Pft...he's using Windows XP with a few Mac OS X Themes. a.k.a. a "Macintosh" wanna-be. 

It does look kinda cool though.


----------



## symphonix (Jul 28, 2002)

Very simple, with anything I'm not using at present filed away. Pretty cool though. BTW, temp is in celsius


----------



## hazmat (Jul 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by symphonix _
> *Very simple, with anything I'm not using at present filed away. Pretty cool though. BTW, temp is in celsius  *



What are you using for the menu bar temp?


----------



## dillacom (Jul 28, 2002)

yeah the temp thing is cool.  Very trusting to post your nic's IP though.  I love your HD icon, how did you do it?


----------



## Androo (Jul 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by symphonix _
> *Very simple, with anything I'm not using at present filed away. Pretty cool though. BTW, temp is in celsius  *



Why r u using the internet explorer for os 9???
or just the really old one?


----------



## symphonix (Jul 29, 2002)

The menu-bar temp is WeatherPop, which is fantastic. It even shows you conditions like fog, smoke, etc ...
As for the IP, I considered blurring it out, but since this is not my IP address, but just where I plugged in, it doesn't matter much.
The Internet Explorer is the current one, though I've switched the icon for one that looked cooler.  
The HD Icon is based on an iBook icon I found. I then cut & pasted a screenshot of my desktop into it using GraphicConverter and Iconographer. I have a different icon for each different desktop. A pretty cool idea, well worth a try if you can find a decent icon of your mac model.
The image is one I made from a few different sources, and is from the Anime "Martian Successor Nadesico".


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *Pft...he's using Windows XP with a few Mac OS X Themes. a.k.a. a "Macintosh" wanna-be.
> 
> It does look kinda cool though. *



LOL! Glad you like it guys, Something a little out of the ordinary! 

On Windows XP, i spent a lot of time, hacking stuff, and making it more Beautiful! (LOL, is that possible) anyhow, i have two Logins! one which Replicates OS X's feel, With Dock, Finder bar and So Forth ... And one, which works Far Faster (minus the 10 million RAM munchin apps u guys mentioned! LOL) ...So i have one user Login for Eye Candy, and one for "WORK"  

i'll show ya the OS X version later!  (u probably see it ages ago! but nevermind )

all the icons, and toolbars have been replaced too, and it looks AWESOME ... "For XP"  

...UNFORTUNATELY, Looks aren't everything (pun intended ) ...And it Also Crashes Like XP!   

NeYo


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~NeYo~~ _
> *
> anyhow, i have two Logins!  *



Which ALSO  *ahem <envy> Allows me to Simutaneuously use both Logins, and "Win + L" and switch between them with EASE! </envy> 

Steve Jobs SHOULD Look at implementing that Feature, into X, its GREAT Stuff! 

...oh! Did i mention my Custom Logo screen, yes u Guessed it  

Neyo


----------



## dillacom (Jul 29, 2002)

thanx Symphonix. I love that weather prog.  if you see any cool titanium powerbook or G4 iMac icons hollar.  I love that look


----------



## Androo (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~NeYo~~ _
> *Don't cha think this looks Pretty FUNKY?!
> 
> http://idisk.mac.com/bo_Selecta/Public/desktop-luna.jpg
> ...



Nope, he has a mac. He has os x. He also has some kind of windows emulator. Under his name there is a link to an old pic of his desktop, and it looks exactly like os x. I think that he's just using an xp theme, he installed some program in his system to make the dock on the top, and somehow he is using windows at the same time. Notice how his iTunes is open?
Or he just has a cool program like Photoshop 7 (which is a good program, go buy it now) and stuck those images on.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jul 29, 2002)

OK! Here's two More shots, this time from my OTHER login, My X themed XP  







Genie! 

And here's the Desktop! 

http://idisk.mac.com/bo_selecta/Public/desktop-aqua.jpg

I did write a S**T load regarding these Login's, and what was used 'n' methods and all, but IE refreshed (i think because i went and altered something in Folder options, which for some reason, causes a REFRESH  ) 

And i cannot be Bothered to write it again now, i will do so Later  

NeYo

PS. there's always Someone who Screams "PHOTOSHOP" Lol, but i Do suck with PS really


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jul 29, 2002)

And here's the Brushed metal version! http://idisk.mac.com/Bo_Selecta/Public/desktop.jpg

MAN, that shot was taken When AudioG still worked < sigh >

I've not used Brushed Metal in so Long!  

Notice, a Different Shell32 is used, with new Folder icons, among a few other Adjustments  

NeYo

<edit> Having my Desktop Like this, and Also having a Leak of Unreal Tournament, is TRULY a Crime! ... PC's aren't that bad!  ...Well, OK THEY are!!  </edit


----------



## Zaphod_B (Jul 29, 2002)

Hi,
I managed to download some new kewl icons .
That was the easy part.

Now how the **** do I change the icon of an application? I'm rather new to MacOS X (I'm a switcher) and I can't find a way to do this. Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## Androo (Jul 29, 2002)

Click once on an icon that you downloaded. Press command(the apple key) and i. a window should pop up. On the top left it will show the icon. Press command C to copy it.
Then, go to an application. select it and press command i again. On the top left it shows it's icon. Click it, then press Command V to paste it. Now the application icon is different.


----------



## Zaphod_B (Jul 29, 2002)

thanx! that works for all except IE! (why IE doesn't work is weird, but ok)


----------



## hazmat (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zaphod_B _
> *thanx! that works for all except IE! (why IE doesn't work is weird, but ok) *



Sometimes you have to log out and log back in to make it take effect.  IE might be one of those.


----------



## Androo (Jul 29, 2002)

Yeah, that happens with limewire, inet explorer, Microsoft's Windows ME for mac, EXE-APP converter, and a few others.


----------



## hydo (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macidiot _
> *usually my hard drive's and trash icons are different, but I am making a os x screen shot site...
> 
> so here is my desktop... both monitors... *



Assuming the grass on your dock is a skin, where did you get it?  It looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Atomic (Aug 4, 2002)

heres mine - simple and functional

CLICK


----------



## Ricky (Aug 4, 2002)

Mine:


----------

